# DCN pans?



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

So I was wondering if anyone knows what you can replace the critter nation pans with. I've heard you can use cement mixture bin things but I have no idea the size of the pans you should get.

Also if anyone has any other ideas on how to keep loose bedding inside a double critter nation please share!

We just moved and I want to keep the floor around the cages as clean as possible since it's not my house. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You can get cement mixing tubs (approx 24x36) from Home Depot. They're just a little to wide so the lip may need to be trimmed slightly to fit snugly. You can also purchase custom metal pans from Bass Equipment. These are really wonderful. The stainless steel pans can be used just as they come but the galvanized pans would need to be sealed to prevent them from absorbing odors. I spray painted mine with a dark gray to match the CN. I've also seen people make their own pans out of coroplast (1, 2).


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Love love love my Bass pan (I got stainless steel 3"). I previously used the big cement mixing tubs but once my rats realized they could chew the darn thing it was all over. I made the mistake of not cutting it so that it fit tight enough which led to them trying to get behind it which led to the chewing, but even though I rectified that mistake with the replacement I got they were already determined to destroy the new one. As has been mentioned as well people have made coroplast pans but it wasn't an option for me since my rats were already chewing the plastic tubs, but I'm very happy with my metal pan now.  It's expensive but not as expensive as having to replace their plastic pan over and over... I also didn't like the big cement tubs because I couldn't see inside half of the cage (including the rats if they were on the floor level) and because it wastes a bit of space on the sides since the tub has angled sides. My bass pan however is the perfect height and fits like a glove, and I can't imagine ever having to replace it.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Like mentioned, this won't work well if your troupe chews. The great thing about coroplast is that you can make the pans as high as you want and customize pans. You can also order coroplast in different colors if that suits your fancy.

I've also spotted a potentially great alternative with the bus tubs at Sam's club...I haven't measured them, but they might be a good fit for the shelves at least. They are heavy duty plastic with straight sides. I'll measure them next time I go.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you guys!!
Those pans look awesome. If I can find some and figure out what size fits I'll defiantly get some. I already have something similar in one of my dcns but the person i bought it from already had them. 
My rats are all chewers and have destroyed the pans to the dcn  so I need to replace them asap

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like they only sell ferret nation ones. Is that what people buy? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yup it is these ones- https://www.bassequipment.com/Store/SCResult/245/Critter_Nation_Replacement_Pans


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The Critter Nation and Ferret Nation cages are the same size so the pans that Bass Equipment makes will work for either/both cages.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you guys so much!! I'm going to order some next week! You are all wonderful


----------

